# H} various W} necrons, csm, demons, marines, DA & dark eldar



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm moving and I have some bits to trade off for my armies

Oop eldar guardian

Ogre butcher

Mordheim vampire

Storm of magic rulebook

27 Morannon Orcs (24 plastic and 3 metal)

Mines of moria set (missing one hobbit and boromir but adding extra moria goblins)

The Beastcaller Drûzhag

Marneus Calgar in power armour

Chapter War by Ben Counter (Soul Drinkers)

Ulrika The Vampire Bloodborn by Nathan Long

Let The Galaxy Burn By Various Writers

Sons Of Dorn by Chris Roberson (Imperial Fists)

Battle Of The Fang by Chris Wraight (space wolves battle book)

Grey Knights by Ben Counter (First book of Grey Knights Omnibus)

Dark Adeptus by Ben Counter (Second book of Grey Knights Omnibus)

Hammer Of Daemons by Ben Counter (Third book of Grey Knights Omnibus)

I am after the following items

Crusade of fire campaign book
Tactical squad
Helldrake
Doom scythe
2 units of chaos space marines
Bloodcrushers of khorne (plastic)
Flamers of tzeentch (plastic)
Screamers of tzeentch (plastic)
Plaguebearers of nurgle (plastic)
Typhus
Death guard
Dark eldar wracks
Dark Eldar Homunculus 

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

These are the deathwatch marines


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey mate, I've got 1x 10-man squad of CSM handy, primed is all. I've got a few other CSM models as well if you're interested:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118151


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm unable to buy stuff as I don't have the funds that's why I'm swapping


----------

